# Pellet design.



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

I proved to myself yesterday that the body of a pellet barely engages the rifling. I cut the tail off a 16 grain pellet and pushed it through the barrel. It was easy to push through, and I could feel it ticking past the rifling, which shaved a new finish on the pellet . It's the butterfly tail that grabs the rifling and spins the pellet. That's not big news.

I guess I am kind of complaining about this, because any misalignment at all between the body and tail will cause the body to move down the barrel in a canted position, shaving lead off one side of the pellet. That shot will be a flier.

I saw an advertisements for specially packaged match pellets. Are these really higher quality than the $7.00/tin pellets?

Vogel: http://www.pilkguns.com/pellets.shtml

There is another place that sells it's match pellets packed individually in foam layers. Does anyone know the location of those?

Do you guys think it's possible to stuff a diablo pellet into the breech in a crooked manner, where the tail is say, offset toward up on the top, pointing the whole pellet downward? Do any of y'all know for a fact of brands and models of Diablo pellets that are proven to be un-true (tail not 180 degrees in relation to the body)? Any that are famous for their perfection? I'll be glad to pay more for better ammo.

I "know" someone is going to say, no matter how I stuff the pellet into the breech, the barrel will straighten it out by the time it gets out the muzzle. I'm not so sure of that.

Roger


----------

